

Disable Superfish on Your Site - glippaden
http://glipdev.github.io/disable-superfish-on-your-site.html

======
stevenh
It seems like they've already mitigated your discovery; the only remaining
nofish reference in their main.jsp file is the line "var nofish = false;"

~~~
dredmorbius
Sorry, translation? The header won't be effective?

~~~
leesalminen
Most likely, no.

~~~
glippaden
Unsurprising. The most interesting thing to me were the comments referring to
Lenovo ... sort of a (sloppy) smoking gun.

